# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Need urgent help

## Ramil

Can anyone translate the labels on this diagram?

----------


## MOG

It's "DUMMY"  ::

----------


## Ramil

> It's "DUMMY"

 What do you mean?

----------


## MOG

Do you see the label on which is written ダミー?
And that's what you want to know its translation, right?
It sais that it's a"DUMMY".
Why do you need it?

----------


## ST

*Ramil*-тебе нужен перевод всех картинок или какой то определенной?
МОГ сказал перевод большой красной печати в середине. Типа "образец", наверно  :: 
Облако слева-это "интернет" (インターネト)。  
モーグさん、あなたのアワタルにだれですか?ただしそれは秘密ですか?

----------


## MOG

> *Ramil*-тебе нужен перевод всех картинок или какой то определенной?
> МОГ сказал перевод большой красной печати в середине. Типа "образец", наверно 
> Облако слева-это "интернет" (インターネット)。   モグさん、あなたのアバターはだれですか?(тут "ただし" лишное. не звучит)それは秘密ですか?

 映画”ラスト・サムライ”に出演した渡辺健（わたなべけん）さんです。

----------


## basurero

あの映画を観たことはあります！いい映画ですね。

----------


## Ramil

> *Ramil*-тебе нужен перевод всех картинок или какой то определенной?
> МОГ сказал перевод большой красной печати в середине. Типа "образец", наверно 
> Облако слева-это "интернет" (インターネト)。  
> モーグさん、あなたのアワタルにだれですか?ただしそれは秘密ですか?

 No I needed the translation of all labels.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Do you see the label on which is written ダミー?
> And that's what you want to know its translation, right?
> It sais that it's a"DUMMY".
> Why do you need it?

 I need to understand that diagram.

----------


## ST

я сам не такой уж знаток японского...но думаю суть такая:
люди слева-это юзеры. конектятся через инет к сети предприятия (надпись сверху-content manager and tivoli acces amanager enterprice content что то там).
Данные проходят через роутер и файрвол, попадают в сеть предприятия и идут на сервер контроля доступа (под ним подпись: tivoli acces manager). Далее данные (толстые зеленые стрелки, в них написано: acces control) идут на WEB-сервер (а может и не через веб-сервер а напрямую по локалке, тут не совсем понятно нарисовано) и оттуда в контект-менеджер.
А вот что за странный сервак слева, от которого идут 2 стрелки, к типу с нотбуком и к типу в халате-хз. 
はい、私はこの映画を見ました。しかし、私はトム・クルズを嫌いです。　  ::

----------


## Ramil

Большое спасибо

----------


## basurero

あなたはこれを分かれたい、どうしてですか。

----------


## ST

*basurero*-i don`t understand...if you asking me, why i dislike him... I don’t know why   ::   
みんなさん、今日はいい天気ですね。ビールを飲むに行きましょうか? (hope you all adult already  ::  )

----------


## basurero

すみません。私も質問を分かりません。明日聞いたから、もう忘れてしまいました。 
はい、お酒を飲みたいですよ！

----------


## MOG

> А вот что за странный сервак слева, от которого идут 2 стрелки, к типу с нотбуком и к типу в халате-хз.

 Что такое "хз"?  

> はい、私はこの映画を見ました。しかし、私はトム・クルーズが嫌いです。

----------


## MOG

> あなたはこれを分かれたい、どうしてですか。

 It's a question to Ramil; why do you want to understand it, isn't it?
Then,あなたはどうしてこれを知りたいのですか。

----------


## MOG

> みんなさん、今日はいい天気ですね。ビールを飲みに行きましょうか? (hope you all adult already  )

----------


## MOG

> すみません。私も質問が分かりません。昨日聞いたから、もう忘れてしまいました。 
> はい、お酒を飲みたいですよ！

----------


## basurero

ありがとう。 
Лол 　私は”завтра"と書いてしまいました！ 
かぎかっこの書き方を教えてください。

----------


## basurero

Ah don't worry. I figured it out. 知っていってになりました。

----------


## MOG

> Ah don't worry. I figured it out. 知っていってになりました。

 It doesn't make sense.  Вот наверное в смысле: 知っていながら訊いてしまいました。By the way, I suppose you're thinking of some phrase in English. How do you say it?

----------


## basurero

Lol, yeh I just guessed randomly. ::   
「I figured out (how to do it)」と言いたかったです。

----------


## ST

分かります。　
万歳!　夏は来れます!　みんなさんはトマトを植えましたか?　私は植えました。　 ::

----------


## MOG

Excuse me, but just curious..  

> Originally Posted by ST  А вот что за странный сервак слева, от которого идут 2 стрелки, к типу с нотбуком и к типу в халате-хз.   Что такое "хз"?

----------


## MOG

> 分かります。　
> 万歳!　夏は来ます!　みんなさんはトマトを植えましたか?　私は植えました。

 うちの庭は狭いので、残念ながらトマトを育てる場所はありません。ねぎや三つ葉ならありますが。あと、柿が  なります  ::

----------


## ST

ねぎ=葱? 
хех, ну это значит что-то вроде: "не знаю". Сокращение от "хрен знает", или другого слова на букву Х, нехорошего. Каждый понимает, как хочет. Интернетный слэнг...помогает экономить буквы. Еще есть вариант- "хбз".
Кстати одно из немногих слов чисто российского происхождения...в отличии от ггг, лол, тт и т.п. А есть ли подобные сокращения на японском?   ::

----------


## MOG

Да, ねぎ – это 葱.
Насчёт сокращения, то например, （笑） (со скобками) часто используется, как лол. Но по-моему подобных не так много.

----------

